# Leather care: plain Glycerin instead of glycerin soap??



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I use glycerin soap only on english saddles. Done that for more years than I care to count. Pure glycerin is colorless. It is colored for saddles. You can use it either way.


----------



## HorsesAreMyPassion (Feb 16, 2012)

I use glycerine bar saddle soap. My favourite is Carr Day Martin Belvoir Glycerine Saddle Soap Bar. I also like Hydrophane Glycerine Saddle Soap Bar and Feibing's Glycerine Saddle Soap Bar.

The first step, before using it, is to wipe down your tack using a sponge that has been wrung out in plain warm water, rinsing the sponge out frequently or as needed. You can fill up a pail with plain warm water to do this, changing the water if it seems to be getting too dirty before you are finished. This step cleans the dirt and sweat from your tack. 

The second step is to apply the glycerine saddle soap to your tack. It is actually meant to be rubbed into the leather and to stay on it to condition and protect the leather. Make sure your tack is dry before applying it and also make sure your sponge is wrung out really well so that it is almost dry, then rub the sponge over the saddle soap a few times and apply it to your tack, making sure to rub it into the leather really well. Once you have finished applying the saddle soap to your tack you can use a cloth to wipe over the tack to remove any excess saddle soap and to "buff" the tack.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

its odd to me that its burning your fingers, is it a bar that youre using or a liquid ?


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

Liquid glycerin is like hydrogen peroxide - once the bottle's been open for a while it doesn't work anymore. The bar type is better. I found this: What Is Glycerin?



> Because of this hygroscopic quality, pure, 100 percent glycerin placed on the tongue may raise a blister, since it is dehydrating. Diluted with water, however, it will soften your skin.




If it's burning your fingers maybe it's too pure?


----------



## WalnutPixie (Oct 15, 2010)

Wow, I am so glad that I finally asked this question. Who knew there was so much to know about glycerin?

HorsesAreMyPassion, thank you so much for the detailed instructions. It's interesting that everyone says to leave the soap on, I wonder if only some brands need to be washed off. 

gypsygirl, I have a spray bottle of liquid Leather New and that is the only saddle soap I have tried.

ponyboy, Wow! Thank you for that link, it's fascinating. All of that information is incredibly helpful and I think I understand now why there are such differing opinions on using glycerin for leather, it has so many different properties! 

I might actually want to avoid putting glycerin on my saddle if it is so hydroscopic because it is humid here as it is. I wonder why people had said that it makes things water resistant?  I like to keep the saddle oiled but water might be pushing it. Still it's nice to know that everyone has been using glycerin saddle soap without any problems. I think I'll buy myself a bar now that I understand what it would be doing. Maybe some brands are Ph balanced.

Thanks for the information everybody!


----------

